# swap size for 1TB TivoHD upgrade?



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm replacing the internal hard drive on my new TivoHD with a 1TB Western Digital "Green Drive" WD10EACS

What swap size would you recommend?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

urungus said:


> I'm replacing the internal hard drive on my new TivoHD with a 1TB Western Digital "Green Drive" WD10EACS
> 
> What swap size would you recommend?


128MB should work fine


----------



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rule of thumb for swap files is 1MB for every 2GB of storage. In your case, I'd create a 500MB swap file. 128MB is way too small for a drive that size. If you get stuck in a GSOD you'll never recover if the swap file is too small.


----------

